# David Dickson on the contrast between the gospel and human wisdom



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2020)

... _Human_ Philosophy is common and obvious to every one that is indued with the gifts of Nature; but the _Wisdom_ of the Gospel is a Mystery, or hidden wisdom, because it is not understood by natural reason, as Human Philosophy, but by Supernatural Revelation. ...

For more, see David Dickson on the contrast between the gospel and human wisdom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Jan 5, 2020)

Amen. I think there may be an issue in the exposition of verse 9 though, there is no Isaiah 64 verse 14.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2020)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Amen. I think there may be an issue in the exposition of verse 9 though, there is no Isaiah 64 verse 14.



Well spotted; I think that it should read 64.4.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

